# MAME4ALL v1.0



## Another World (Oct 26, 2010)

*MAME4ALL v1.0*
SCDS2 Emulation!



Alekmaul has just released his MAME EMU for the DS2. The emulator supports the MAME 0.37b5 ROM set, see below for more information. Based on the included documentation this is a port of his Dingoo MAME4ALL build, which leaves open the possibility for future Dingoo EMU ports to the SCDS2.


			
				Why v0.37b5 said:
			
		

> You need MAME ROMS which are compatible with MAME 0.37b5. This is a relatively older version. Many of the later version MAME roms will not work. Some ROMS can be easily converted (using freely available tools), others cannot. Later versions of MAME tend to concentrate on compatibility as the cost of performance. Earlier versions are more in line with the hardware capabilities of our target machine. These earlier versions have some significant programming speedups which have been removed in later versions. Two examples are the use of internal 8-bit graphic rendering and dirty buffer handling.
> 
> Later versions of MAME with ALL the drivers included can easily reach a size of 40-60MB - more than the amount of RAM available to the SCDS2 (which is 32MB). So basically we're talking trade-offs here.
> 
> Thanks to Clookster via IRC for the tip!








 Download 30.8 MB





 Homepage





 Source


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 26, 2010)

this is very good news i'll have to try it later.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 26, 2010)

Wait, do I need to put ALL 24 DS2 .plg files on?!


----------



## VatoLoco (Oct 26, 2010)

theres 8 .plg files for the different types of arcade games (the other 16 files are the .ini and .bmp files that accompany the plugins).


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a screen shot I took while playing Contra.





And so far I'm really impressed with the emulator. Great job Alekmaul!


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, that's it, I'm buying a DSTWO


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 26, 2010)

what some good games i can play on mame


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 26, 2010)

besides ps1 and n64... all prev consoles could easily be emulated with the DStwo (the ones with weaker graphics than the DS)


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never heard of such an emulator like this before, even though I'm on the SC Forums almost everyday. 

So this emulates games that have a ".mame" extension or what? I'm thinking about giving this emulator a try and possibly playing some retro games that I've never played before, especially since I started gaming in like, what, 2005?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 26, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I've never heard of such an emulator like this before, even though I'm on the SC Forums almost everyday.
> 
> So this emulates games that have a ".mame" extension or what? I'm thinking about giving this emulator a try and possibly playing some retro games that I've never played before, especially since I started gaming in like, what, 2005?



MAME roms are .zip files. They contain the data for the game and you put them in the "roms" folder unzipped. It's a bit tricky to find working roms though. Go to this database to know what files you need.


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 26, 2010)

Finding compatible roms is a pain, so far all I've got working is Cadillacs and Dinosaurs and Micheal Jackson's Moonwalker. Both games lag even at full clock speed, but it's a pretty nice start.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> what some good games i can play on mame


All the street fighters, and the marvel X capcom games for the CPS2 ofcourse!


----------



## Another World (Oct 26, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Finding compatible roms is a pain, so far all I've got working is Cadillacs and Dinosaurs and Micheal Jackson's Moonwalker. Both games lag even at full clock speed, but it's a pretty nice start.



your looking for MAME 0.37b5 files or information on how to convert a ROM to work with mame4all. there are many ports of mame4all for many systems, handhelds, phones, etc. finding info on converting is pretty easy.

-another world


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 26, 2010)

This is great news.......I will have to try this out later on.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 26, 2010)

This is sweet news. I will test the hell out of this when I get home. It's freakin' great to own a DSTwo!

EDIT: Cannot, for the life of me, get any ROMs to run. Mortal Kombat II _(A few different revisions of it, ones listed in the 'gamelist.txt' file)_, Golden Axe (Version 1), Hang-On, Cadillacs and Dinosaurs (World), and a load of other supposedly compatible games all give me an error message, _Failed to initialize machine emulation_, or something very similar.

I've been through the FAQ and I suppose some trial and error is in order in regards to the settings for the games, I just think it's a bit disappointing. And there's *far* too many plug-ins too. Maybe it'll become consolidated in future releases but I'm going to give this a miss for now. No disrespect to Alekmaul at all, it's only an initial release after all. _(Sorry for the rhyme)._


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 26, 2010)

so what roms work on this??????


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 26, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> so what roms work on this??????



Most (If not all) Mame4all formatted roms. I think only one or two games have outright refused to boot for me, and I have a couple hundred (Haven't tested them all yet).


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 26, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> This is sweet news. I will test the hell out of this when I get home. It's freakin' great to own a DSTwo!
> 
> EDIT: Cannot, for the life of me, get any ROMs to run. Mortal Kombat II _(A few different revisions of it, ones listed in the 'gamelist.txt' file)_, Golden Axe (Version 1), Hang-On, Cadillacs and Dinosaurs (World), and a load of other supposedly compatible games all give me an error message, _Failed to initialize machine emulation_, or something very similar.
> 
> I've been through the FAQ and I suppose some trial and error is in order in regards to the settings for the games, I just think it's a bit disappointing. And there's *far* too any plug-ins too. Maybe it'll become consolidated in future releases but I'm going to give this a miss for now. No disrespect to Alekmaul at all, it's only an initial release after all. _(Sorry for the rhyme)._


You probably are using the wrong version of that game's ROM (remember that you need the 0.37b5 ROMset...if it's not that one, it might not work).  Also, the reason it has so many plug-ins is probably memory constraints (like how scummvmDS has several versions supporting different games...MAME with all the drivers can end up being kinda big.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 26, 2010)

what are some good games for this emu? im guessing these roms are illegal to obtain?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 26, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> what are some good games for this emu? im guessing these roms are illegal to obtain?


Just like any ROMs it would be something we can't just casually toss links to on the boards (for the most part, besides the odd public domain ROM or two).  Also...I'm not 100% sure what this one does and doesn't support yet, but I do know some old classics work (Contra, Pac-Man, Black Tiger...I *think* Street Fighter works).

*edit*
This may assist people in converting a newer romset to work with this.  Some of the links are outdated, but it's easy enough to google clrmamepro.  I'm not sure if all ROMs converted this way will work though, but it's worth a try (all of them I've tried have worked so far).


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 26, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would the games listed in the 'Gamelist.txt' file be incompatible? All the games I tested came from the correct ROMset. And I didn't say I didn't know why there was so many plug-ins, just that I thought there was too many. TBH, this is too much fannying around, I spent an hour on this already and still not played anything. NeoDS will do for me.


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 26, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u name which formats are mame4all roms


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 26, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> Why would the games listed in the 'Gamelist.txt' file be incompatible? All the games I tested came from the correct ROMset. And I didn't say I didn't know why there was so many plug-ins, just that I thought there was too many. TBH, this is too much fannying around, I spent an hour on this already and still not played anything. NeoDS will do for me.


I don't have Mortal Kombat II to test, so maybe it has problems, but Golden Axe works fine over here.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 26, 2010)

Just download the full set for the gp2x or wiz. It's 1.8gb


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 26, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few MK games are listed as compatible... Weird. Still, now I'm certain I'm doing something incorrectly. Or my DSTwo is a fake... _(that is, of course, a joke)._


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 26, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> The ones I mentioned in my post..... Plus a couple more, but all to the same effect. I will have a go later when I have more time, I'm obviously doing something wrong.


I just facepalmed a minute ago and checked again (I'm sorry, that was really dumb of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, guess I shouldn't read this forum when I'm just waking up).  I can report that Golden Axe is working ok over here at least, though the sound seems slightly buggy.


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 26, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Just download the full set for the gp2x or wiz. It's 1.8gb


i cant seem to find it


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 26, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 We all have blonde moments. I'm gonna try looking for this GP2X set mentioned, maybe _(likely)_ it's my ROM files. I hope I get it working...

EDIT: Found the ROM set but it's the best part of 2GB so it'll take a while to download, _(Not an especially well seeded torrent)_. I will report back when I have some decent ROMs to test with.

EDIT2: Yaaaaaaaaawn.... I'm still only at 36% of this torrent and I'm on a hella-fast BB connection. A whole bunch of fannying around, I hope it's worth it!


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 26, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look for the torrent. I found it with google just now.


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 26, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> your looking for MAME 0.37b5 files or information on how to convert a ROM to work with mame4all. there are many ports of mame4all for many systems, handhelds, phones, etc. finding info on converting is pretty easy.
> 
> -another world



I used ROMs that worked on both the PSP and Dreamcast versions of Mame4all.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 26, 2010)

This sounds like MARVEL VS CAPCOM!


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 26, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Finding compatible roms is a pain, so far all I've got working is Cadillacs and Dinosaurs and Micheal Jackson's Moonwalker. Both games lag even at full clock speed, but it's a pretty nice start.


Have you tried reducing the CPU of the emulated arcade machine (that CPU percentage in the options)?  It's not going to work with all games, but it's helped out a few I tried with no ill effects.


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Oct 26, 2010)

I tested Simpsons 4 player and it works well with just sound problems and an occasional lag but other then that it's great..I can also confirm Wrestlefest does NOT work..

Marvel vs capcom and xmen vs streetfighter don't work..


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 26, 2010)

UnitGGChamp said:
			
		

> I tested Simpsons 4 player and it works well with just sound problems and an occasional lag but other then that it's great..I can also confirm Wrestlefest does NOT work..
> 
> Marvel vs capcom and xmen vs streetfighter don't work..


I'm fairly sure the version Mame4all is based on is too old to support those (I'm not sure that they'd work all that well anyway even if they did).  Also...Ninja Turtles works decently.


----------



## Bingo83 (Oct 26, 2010)

Found a full romset on usenet and most roms seems to work really well.    Thanks to all concerned for the port


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 27, 2010)

my romset has been downloading for 8 hours now and the download speed is 8kb/s


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> --



Read rules


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 27, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im stuck on 82% for the past hour
download speed is 8kb/s


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 27, 2010)

You asked for a website

Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE _*INFORMATION*_ or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 27, 2010)

im not asking for a website


there happy i removed my post's


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes there are faster torrents and direct download if you know where to look, but the sets for the other Mame4all aren't completely compatible. I've tested sets for the PSP, Dreamcast, and GP32 and so far only a handful of games actually worked.


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 27, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Yes there are faster torrents and direct download if you know where to look, but the sets for the other Mame4all aren't completely compatible. I've tested sets for the PSP, Dreamcast, and GP32 and so far only a handful of games actually worked.


so only gp2x and wiz rom packs work

stupid google cant show me any good results


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All sets had relatively the same compatibility; the problems with my roms could just as well be my sources.


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 27, 2010)

my download speed was at 300kb at first now its at 8-10kb just went up to 30kb   ughh went back to 4kb
im getting pissed off


----------



## xaeroak15 (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool! now im playing the Cadillacs and Dinosaurs with only minor audio fuzzy. really shocking!
Also worked with Street Fighter II' - Champion Edition

Fantastic project and holy dstwo

for the guys have problems, first download the 0.37b5 ver here

http://mamedev.org/oldrel.html

then try to emu the game on your PC. If ok, it seems should also work on the mame4all.


----------



## amiga (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucky you, I bought the iplayer thinking I was gonna get many emulators because it was really powerful. Now since they released scsd2, supercard team forgot about us.

Alekmaul, would be possible to ask supercard team if they could give you the sdk for iplayer, I think because they are very similar wouldnt be too difficult doing a iplayer version.


----------



## Another World (Oct 28, 2010)

the iplayer is pretty much dead, but there is a possibility that what is developed for the ismart mm will run on the iplayer. it might be worth holding onto it for that reason. from what i've been told the iplayer sdk is a complete mess, i don't think alek would want to use it. =P

-another world


----------



## alekmaul (Oct 28, 2010)

i sent a mail to darkchen (the guy who made the gba emulator) about this sdk, just have to wait for a reply ...


----------



## amiga (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you alekmaul, you are the best.


----------



## VLinh (Oct 28, 2010)

Has Street Fighter 3 3rd Strike been tested? Its pretty much the game i would play if theres no lag and such XD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 29, 2010)

Just for your information
- it seems that this plugin is so good it's now been included on the official DSTwo Plugin page



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mame4All DSTWO is made by alekmaul who is a member of Supercard official English forum, and this is the 1st one unofficial plugin for DSTWO, it’s great! Thanks to alekmaul!


Just think - if other developers start making/updating the other emulators (Lameboy/Speccy etc) to DSTwo 'standard' (i.e.  SDK) they may start appearing there as well


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I want Lameboy up there!

MAME4ALL will be fun to mess around with for a month while GSDD is localized... ;D


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 30, 2010)

Just found out that the GP32 wiz 2.2 Mame romset is pretty much compatible with the for the DS2 port. I had tried 2.3 and ran in to problems but 2.2 seems to be working perfectly (or at least for the games I've tried)


----------



## Escape (Oct 30, 2010)

So... is there a Mega Man game that works on this emulator? just wondering if it's worth my time downloading it...


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 31, 2010)

Just ordered a SCDSTwo from shop temp yesterday can't wait for it to get here. This project is what finally sold me on getting one.


----------



## alekmaul (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a little WIP:
- Added neogeo games from mame but they are a little slow and some games don't want to run (like metal slug, not enough memory).

If you want some games added, please tell me (of course, the games should not be too big for DS (speed and size), don't talk me about harddriving for example or others neogeo games).


----------



## Another World (Oct 31, 2010)

[attachment=573:gamelist.txt][attachment=573:gamelist.txt]





			
				Escape said:
			
		

> So... is there a Mega Man game that works on this emulator? just wondering if it's worth my time downloading it...
> 
> thats a pretty obtuse view of the software! there is something like 2,130 games in the mame4all goodset.
> 
> ...



alek, are you saying that you added support for roms outside the mame4all goodset? or were these roms in the 0.37b5 set which didn't have support for the v1.0 software?

-another world


----------



## dudereno (Oct 31, 2010)

Has hiscore saving been implemented in this first release? I couldn't seem to reg a score whilst playing bombjack. Imported my hiscore.dat and individual .hi files from my dingux mame4all folder but that didn't cure the problem. No great shakes but all the classics are greatly enriched with this feature.

Great work as always with the port. OC'ing the cpu to 396 made most of the games I enjoy very playable including galaga, galaga 84, bombjack, battlezone, defender, joust, asteroids. By just setting the video aspect to "scale horizontal", Black Tiger looks and plays awesome.

Obviously the sound system needs some work, whilst playing bombjack and defender there was an annoying feedback buzz. I tried turning off the sound in the pre game menu but couldn't. I think rather than adding more games to the mix which may be beyond the DSTWO's capabilities, time spent adding a user defined video scaler option in order play games on the DS's 256x192 top screen would be more beneficial.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 31, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> Just a little WIP:
> - Added neogeo games from mame but they are a little slow and some games don't want to run (like metal slug, not enough memory).
> 
> If you want some games added, please tell me (of course, the games should not be too big for DS (speed and size), don't talk me about harddriving for example or others neogeo games).



I think a lot of us would like Marvel Vs. Capcom. Even though it wouldn't run full speed, I'm sure in time with a few updates it would


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering why no flash cart focused on straight emulation and not ds games..It can be accomplished just needs to be worked with..


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 31, 2010)

UnitGGChamp said:
			
		

> Just wondering why no flash cart focused on straight emulation and not ds games..It can be accomplished just needs to be worked with..



Well, the Iplayer never ran any DS games, and it was the first thing to allow a DS to emulate GBA, but it was really just a prototype for the DSTWO. Call it supercard's "forgotten child".


----------



## alekmaul (Nov 1, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> alek, are you saying that you added support for roms outside the mame4all goodset? or were these roms in the 0.37b5 set which didn't have support for the v1.0 software?
> Another World, i can't see your attached file, i have no permission regarding the forum to do that.
> And about neogeo, they are roms in mame 0.37b5 (neobomberman, and so on ...)
> 
> QUOTE(Tonitonichopchop @ Oct 31 2010, 01:52 PM) I think a lot of us would like Marvel Vs. Capcom. Even though it wouldn't run full speed, I'm sure in time with a few updates it would


Hum, it's already in Mame4All. Just need to fix why we can't have it in list of Capcom plugin.

*EDIT* : i saw why, just check the size of thje rom here : http://maws.mameworld.info/maws/romset/msh
Too much for DSTWo, sorry !


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 1, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to say that MvC WOULD run, but you linked to Marvel Super Heroes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marvel Superheroes is 18 MB

Marvel Vs Capcom is...20.6 MB

So, yay, it's even more impossible


----------



## alekmaul (Nov 1, 2010)

hum, if i look at maws,
here are the complete rom files :
name	size	crc	set	flags	sha1
mshe.03e 	524288 	bd951414 	msh 	 	5585bdd1484dc18c7630d689f60d91c068aafc97 
mshe.04e 	524288 	19dd42f2 	msh 	 	48bd3e4d2d7e9e07275bd9c00530719deb100090 
msh.05 	524288 	6a091b9e 	msh 	 	7fa54e69e1a1ca348cb08d892d55023e9a3ff4cb 
msh.06b 	524288 	803e3fa4 	msh 	 	0acdeda65002521bf24130cbf06f9faa1dcef9e5 
msh.07a 	524288 	c45f8e27 	msh 	 	4d28e0782c31ce56e728ac6ef5edd10437f00637 
msh.08a 	524288 	9ca6f12c 	msh 	 	26ad682667b983b805e1f577426e5fca8ee3c82b 
msh.09a 	524288 	82ec27af 	msh 	 	caf76268063ba91d28e8af684d60c2d71f29b9b9 
msh.10b 	524288 	8d931196 	msh 	 	983e62efcdb4c8db6bce6acf4f86acb9447b565d 
msh.13m 	4194304 	09d14566 	msh 	 	c96463654043f22da5e844c6da17aa9273dc3439 
msh.15m 	4194304 	ee962057 	msh 	 	24e359accb5f71a5863d7bad4088719fa547f88c 
msh.17m 	4194304 	604ece14 	msh 	 	880fb62b33ba4cceb38635e4ec056fac11a3c70f 
msh.19m 	4194304 	94a731e8 	msh 	 	1e784a3412e7361e3001494e1daf840ef8c20449 
msh.14m 	4194304 	4197973e 	msh 	 	93aeea1a480b5f452c8a40ae3fff956796b859fa 
msh.16m 	4194304 	438da4a0 	msh 	 	ca93b14c3a570f9dd582efbb3f0536a92e535042 
msh.18m 	4194304 	4db92d94 	msh 	 	f1b25ccc0627139ad5b287a8f2ab3b4a2fb8b8e4 
msh.20m 	4194304 	a2b0c6c0 	msh 	 	71016c01c1a706b73cf5b9ac7e384a030c6cf08d 
msh.01 	131072 	c976e6f9 	msh 	 	281025e5aaf97c0aeddc8bd0f737d092daadad9e 
msh.02 	131072 	ce67d0d9 	msh 	 	324226597cc5a11603f04085fef7715a314ecc05 
msh.11m 	2097152 	37ac6d30 	msh 	 	ec67421fbf4a08a686e76792cb35e9cbf04d022d 
msh.12m 	2097152 	de092570 	msh 	 	a03d0df901f6ea79685eaed67db65bee14ec29c6
I don't think it's only 20MB if you sum all files ...
524288*8+4194304*8+131072*2+2097152*2 = 79953920 ...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it possible the maximum rom size could increase in future updates, or is it stuck the way it is? I just need to know if my dream of Marvel Vs. Capcom is even remotely possible


----------



## alekmaul (Nov 1, 2010)

no, can't increase rom size, it's the ram shipped with the dstwo !
The only solution is to port another emu supporting this game like FBA perhaps ...


----------



## Another World (Nov 2, 2010)

a know a few people who would love a port of FBA to the SCDS2 =).

-another world


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> a know a few people who would love a port of FBA to the SCDS2 =).
> 
> -another world




I'd be all over that like flies on poop!


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay, I know I'm jumping into something I have no knowledge about whatsoever, but if MAME4ALL can't load a 20 MB rom (MVC) with all of the extra hardware on the DSTWO, how does NEO-DS load roms almost 80 megabytes big on a plain DS? (like metal slug 5)?

Like I said, no idea what I'm getting into, but just a question here.

Also, one final thing.

Can you add support for SLOT2 ram packs to MAME4ALL? Some of us have EZFLASHES or (in my case) old SLOT2 cards like the M3 perfect and I'd think the Extra RAM might help a few games, but I don't know. I know that you can't use the DS and DSTWO's processors at the same time, but could you use the external RAM?

Thanks.


----------



## alekmaul (Nov 2, 2010)

personuser : about neods, it's because it doesn't load all the rom during init like mame does.
if you look at it, you will see that some roms are patched to be ok to work with neods.

About slot2 additionnal ram pack, well i don't know. With dstwo sdk, we do not have access to DS hardware, only dstwo hardware. So i don't know how to do that.


----------



## mad008 (Nov 7, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> Just a little WIP:
> - Added neogeo games from mame but they are a little slow and some games don't want to run (like metal slug, not enough memory).
> 
> If you want some games added, please tell me (of course, the games should not be too big for DS (speed and size), don't talk me about harddriving for example or others neogeo games).




First of al tanks fore this greed release of MAME.

Is it possible to add “the Simpsons bowling” ? 
http://maws.mameworld.info/maws/romset/simpbowl
It would by very nice.

Greed’s


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 7, 2010)

mad008 said:
			
		

> alekmaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but you REALLY can't expect any 3D games to run in this emulator besides vector games like battlezone, possibly I, Robot and race drivin.


----------



## alekmaul (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, as I said, just take a look at arcade game spec before requesting such game.
personuser -> I'robot is in Mame4All v1.0 you know ;-)
I don't think we can emulate Hard Drivin with actual sdk, it will be too slow.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 9, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> personuser -> I'robot is in Mame4All v1.0 you know ;-)



W00T! I Robot kicks insane amounts of ass for '83.

This is now the most technologically advanced title emulated on a DS!
(I wouldn't count quake/quake2DS since ithey're more of a port)

Anyway, ya hard drivin is understandable.

The main thing to be fixed right now is sound, then you can add more games and fix menu freezing that might be caused by new games added.

When you DO add more, can I request Bucky O'Hare? (Konami, not on the list)

game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8OnEXXlPHo

Thanks for all you've done and continue to do Alek, keep on codin man, you're kicking ass on DSTWO.


----------



## alekmaul (Nov 17, 2010)

personuser , please tell me which games freeze the menu, it can be easy to fix.
about Bucky O'Hare, i will check it to know if i can add it to the list.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 17, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> personuser , please tell me which games freeze the menu, it can be easy to fix.
> about Bucky O'Hare, i will check it to know if i can add it to the list.



Well, I haven't played the emu much yet, but I know I-Robot crashes midway through the first space flying/shooting level.

Sometimes the coin button on the touch screen randomly doesn't work.

I'll test more later, I have school right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, could somebody move this topic back onto the first page of homebrew news?

It's pretty much the only public development topic for the first Third-Party DSTWO emulator (SC forums is private, devs only) and is one of the few homebrew news topics being (somewhat) actively discussed. If it was at LEAST on the first page there might be more activity


----------



## amiga (Nov 19, 2010)

I was reading the Ismart player post and it seems there is no big differences between iplayer, ismart and scsd2 players. Maybe one difference is the memory it seems iplayer and ismart only have 16mb and the other difference is the folders names. I tried scsd software on my iplayer and I think one of the reasons doesnt work is it has different folders.

Alekmaul, could you make a mame4all version changing the folders to the ones on the iplayer to see if it works.

The folders in the iplayer come as: _system\plugins in the root of the sd card. So the instead of _dstwo is _system and the _dstwoplug is plugins and is included in the _system folder.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VatoLoco (Nov 19, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> personuser , please tell me which games freeze the menu, it can be easy to fix.
> about Bucky O'Hare, i will check it to know if i can add it to the list.




alek, i cant for the life of me get Star Castle to run. it makes it to the info screen, but i just get a black screen when i 'press any button to continue'
it'd make my day if you could get it working. The game is supposed to launch from the MAME4ALLVECSEGA ver.

thanks for porting this awesome emulator(s) to ds2 =)


----------



## Indy13 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi friends, sorry for the necro but I'm trying to find good settings for some games on mame4all dstwo, is there a way to desactivate the sound in the setting menu (before to launch a game) or can i do this in the mame4all menu ( when pressing select + B in game) ?, other thing, is there a way to change frameskip ?


----------



## Elliander (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know where to find this now? Links are dead.


----------



## Another World (Apr 22, 2019)

Elliander said:


> Hi, does anyone know where to find this now? Links are dead.



this is the kind of necro bump i respect. here you go: https://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/emulators/download-mame4all-scds2-1-0-f22004.html

-another world


----------



## Elliander (Apr 22, 2019)

Another World said:


> this is the kind of necro bump i respect. here you go: https://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/emulators/download-mame4all-scds2-1-0-f22004.html
> 
> -another world



Thanks. Actually, that link was also in the original post, but it also appeared to be dead like the homepage link because it says on the top:



Filetrip will be closed definitely on March 31st. Please backup your files before the end of the month Filetrip is now permanently closed


But it did download successfully, even though it's passed the date that the site should be down. Quite a few links related to DSTWO is dead now actually, so might be a good idea for backups to be placed somewhere.


----------



## Another World (Apr 22, 2019)

yes, so. Filetrip has been closed for user uploads. however, the archive will remain available for downloads. 

i am in touch with a video game preservation museum who is extremely interested in storing a backup of filetrip's extensive database. I do not expect to lose 8 years of my life to a deletion. =P don't worry, and for now you can leech homebrew to your heart's content!

-another world


----------



## Another World (Apr 22, 2019)

oh and a... i should also point out that the ft database was mirrored back to gbatemp, during the last revision of the download center. you should be able to find everything there, as well. 

https://gbatemp.net/download/categories/emulators-for-nds.95/

cheers,
-another world


----------

